# Vw Golf Mk2 Rallye Vr6 24V Turbo 4motion



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Think it was time to make a thread about my rallye!
The first thing im gonna start with here is to excuse my bad english!  But gonna do my best 
Bought a used Rallye with no engine, suspension, or seats.

The car when it arrived to me 

















Got this 02M DRP gearbox.








The clutch for the 02M, Clutchmaster FX850

















Bought these MK4 R32 seats.

















And modded them to fit the Rallye 









Bought a fully built 24V VR6 turbo BDF from VR6-GT42RS, so last weekend I went to Germany to pickup a rebuild rear axle for haldex, and 4motion controller, and then to Denmark to pick up the engine.

JE pistons 8.5:1
Pauter rods
Custom exhaustmanifold
Custom inlet, with 75mm Wilson throttle body
Portet head
1mm High Alloy 1mm oversized Ferrea valves , valve spring kit with titanium retainers
Custom billet cat cams.
Arp Main studs, Arp Head studs
Precision Billet 6766 AR 1.15 Ballbearing
Precision 46mm Wastegate
Precision water to air intercooler PT1000
Tial 50mm bov 

Some pictures from VR6-GT42RS when he was building it









































































































Here is the 4motion controller i picked up









I drove down to Germany/Denmark, and back home, 2350kilometers totaly on the trip. Was tired when I got home, 4 contries, 4 seasons, on 50 hours 

On the ferry to Denmark (summer/spring)








The bridge between Denmark/Sweden (fall)








Over Haukeli mountain in Norway (winter)










Some bad iphone pictures, the shipment from the trip 








GT35` that I got compared to the PTE6766
















First thing I did after the trip was to test fit the engine in the rallye

















Got some BBS RS replica wheels that I think can be nice for the car


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Very nice, keep us updated. 
I recently did 1400 km in 16 hrs to pick up a tranny so i can imagine that drive!!!!


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

wow...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Project looks good! What are you doing to stiffen the chassis?


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks good. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Issam: I don`t really got a plan for that, so if anybody got any ideas, just say them 
Got a weicher bolt in half roll cage but dont think thats stiffen it much, more for show.
Im not sure if I want a welded roll cage in the car, want to use the car, not just on the tracks.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking very good! Cant beat a vr6 4x4 turbo! whats the next plan of action now?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice, can't wait to see the finished product :beer:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

My next plan of action, thinking about buying the ECU/Standalone next weekend, Vi-Pec V88.
This project is not going fast, because of the wallet :laugh:
But today I have painted the front subframe, so maybe tomorrow I can mount new bushes all over. 

Does somebody know if these brakes goes under 16" rims? http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_III--VR6_12v/Braking/ECS_Stage_2/
The rims I got now is 17" but someday I want to buy some 16".
And im thinking about the rear brakes for these syncro`s.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

The 6766 is so big! This car will fly T4 1.15 should be big enough. Taking it to the icelake track with ice tires


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Not satisfied with the subframe, so one more layer later this evening 
Yeah Kristian, it`s quite nice :laugh:
Don`t think this car is going to see these icelake tracks we got in Norway, think the car is a little bit to nice for ice tires


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

finally a build thread  im looking forward to follow this :thumbup:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Man did you make that intake manifold? It looks awesome.

I wish it were available in the states for MKIV 24Vs


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

This is going to be so bad ass when its completed...cant wait to see the final results so keep us updated


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

JESUS!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Tor_m said:


> My next plan of action, thinking about buying the ECU/Standalone next weekend, Vi-Pec V88.
> This project is not going fast, because of the wallet :laugh:
> But today I have painted the front subframe, so maybe tomorrow I can mount new bushes all over.
> 
> ...


 The brakes clear the barrel of 16 inch wheels. You will most likely need spacers depending on offset and xfactor


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

awesome stuff!!!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> Man did you make that intake manifold? It looks awesome.
> 
> I wish it were available in the states for MKIV 24Vs


That manifold can happen pretty easy if desired......


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow... total jealousy right here my friend. I can't wait to see this pan out.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nubVR said:


> That manifold can happen pretty easy if desired......


good luck with that in a mk4,you will never get room enough for it. 2" runners is not pretty easy to fit eighter 


Lieutenant Dan:i made it yes.. it is the same style/dimensions as on my r36,it works great for 1100+


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Project looks interesting :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> good luck with that in a mk4,you will never get room enough for it.


I'm not welding expert like you but i've seen it done.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'm not welding expert like you but i've seen it done.


not even close to the same style..but ofcourse you can fit something..looks like the c2 you posted.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Is Link G4 extreme Pro a good standalone? Got an offer on a used one?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

link is the same base as vipec..just make sure that you got 6 coil oututs and 6 injector outputs..and induviduel fuel trims.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

4 banger ecu..forget that one


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Alright, Then I gonna order the Vipec V88 instead of the Link.


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

opcorn::thumbup: 

Nice, bliver for fedt, spændene at se det færdige resultat!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

opcorn::beer:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Er spente selv også ja  
Thank alot everybody, gives me motivasjon. 

Got the new purple powerflex bushings in everything up front now. 
















Test fittet the rear beam, must down again when I buy the peloquin rear diff  








These brakes are going in the trash for sure! Must just get some adapters for bigger brakes. 








Test fittet the bolt in half cage to, not sure if im gonna keep in or not.


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks great Tor. Keep up the nice work.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Got the Vipec V88 
















Now im thinking about what injectors, and fuel pump I gonna buy.
Found some im think is a good choice. Injector Dynamics 1000cc
http://www.injectordynamics.com/ID1000.html
But what fuel pump will be the best, the Aeromotive A1000, or the Aeromotive Eliminator
The price difference is so small just 140$, so im just thinking about going with the Eliminator. Maybe it`s to high flowing for my setup?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Bought me 2 sets of happich windows.








Original green tintet.


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

subscribed... love where this is going! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Unreal project


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody 
Got some parts from Gruvenparts today








And some engine mounts from DLI Teknik


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

need an update on this kick A build! hope its been coming together!


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Subscribed. Good luck with the build👍 Now get it running!


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, thats my goal now.
But not sure what fuel pumps best for me, maybe just order the a1000! Think thats the best pump for me.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

tor m 

you only need the eliminator if you want to go e85..if not you are good with a1000


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Alright, that was one of the things I was thinking about. But now the A1000 is ordered 
Do you know the thread size on the spare port on the oil filter housing? For the oil feed adapter.


----------



## revolution_Jd3 (Jan 13, 2007)

would be an idiot not to subscribe. keep this project rollin:beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Ordered the peloquins, and some other stuff, but is not sent until about 3 weeks, The rear diff was not in stock  But must just wait, nothing to do with that. Is waiting for injectors, and fuel pump to, hate waiting on package, taking so long :laugh:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Can someone help me with a wiring diagram for the BDF engine?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I like the no bull**** approachs Europeans have to doing things like this


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Tor_m said:


> Ordered the peloquins, and some other stuff, but is not sent until about 3 weeks, The rear diff was not in stock  But must just wait, nothing to do with that. Is waiting for injectors, and fuel pump to, hate waiting on package, taking so long :laugh:


 Just need to deal with the right people  Toyo R888s ?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah I know, but he dident know it before he ordered from peloquin. So must just wait, but the time is getting short, is soon spring.  
Not sure what tires im going to buy, if I get a good price on the R888 im gonna buy them, but money is not what I got the most of now


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Changed the brake booster, was not enough space for the exhaust 








Got some parts back from powder coating.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

looks very good with the powder couted part:thumbup: 

btw if it helps you,wireing is the same on the eu engine bde..


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Reminds me how your engine looks  
So the wiring is the same, thanks.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

That is a lot of driving... what a tour.


----------



## VWBRIANVW (Jun 18, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: Can't wait to see this thing done!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

How are you gonna fit the mk4 02M mount? I dont see anywhere to weld it  Are you gonna make a platform for it, or skip the mk4 mount? 
Its British Vibra-Tech you are gonna use, right ? 
IF your gonna go with the custom mount/bracket thats in your pic above, make sure when you replace the stock mount, to weld it high enought. Dont make the mistake I did. :thumbup: 

PTE 6766 with that 1.15 T4 housing..... :laugh:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Im gonna skip the MK4 mount. Already welded in the right place the transmision mount  
Have you been sleeping Kristian? See a couple of post longer up, I have bought 3 new mounts from DLI  

:heart: PT6766 :heart:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

The DLI mounts are:thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah hope they live up to how they look! 
Injector Dynamics 1000cc arrived!








But fuel rail, and some other stuff ordered, but 3 weeks delivery time! Damn dont got time for waiting, season is just comming to fast now! :banghead:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Heard nothing but good things about the dli mounts. The id 1000's supposedly idle better than the seimans 630's from what I've heard. What's your HP goal?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Just heard/read good things about these ID1000`s, so gave them a try . 
Power goal...... a place around 600hp.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

impressive build! wow!

looks really good you're making ground quickly! you have the wheels, suspension motor turbo AWD system all sorted!!


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

How do i remove the vibration damper/harmonic balancer from the crankshaft pulley? 
Just pushed together? Want to ask before I brake something :laugh:


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

How are the powerflex bushings in the rear control arm location? The general consensus is that polyurethane bushings in that location are a no-no (same w/ rear beam - however 4wd is different so I'm not positive about that) due to how they flex. I notice a lot of Europeans use the powerflex in every location (and if they are in fact better than rubber in these locations, I will).


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Im not sure how they are, only that they`re stiff. But I will try them, if they`re a no-no it`s just to replace them  
Yeah a lot of people in Norway drives with powerflex, heard much good about them, but they dont last forever.


----------



## RBPE (Sep 4, 2011)

Subscribed! 

Hope you post some video's up when it's running, should be a beast! :thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Forgot to update this thread :screwy:
Got some R32 rear calipers








Adapters for them








Oil cooler 19row, with thermostatic sandwich plate








Ferrita muffler








Samco coolant hoses








Some stuff
















Fuel rail, Wilwoods, Aim dash








A1000








AEM Gauges








Peloquin`s front and rear








How it looks now in the engine bay.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

This is going to be psychotic... 


Bottom line.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you 
What oil do you guys recommend on the gearbox, and year diff?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats alot of nice parts


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

.therealvrt said:


> Thats alot of nice parts


You said it brother... Don't give up OP.:thumbup:


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

woooow subscribed


----------



## Soulfly_r (Nov 24, 2005)

Go tor go!!!!!

I love your t-built, looks impressive. This turbo set-up is my goal in my rallye R32 dsg


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Soulfly_r : You should start a thread here, love to read about other rallye`s
Exhaust wrap








Old diff out








Peloquin in








Waster reservoir for the AWIC 
















Big water pump mountet inside the tank. Think it will isolate the sound.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Its fun and alot off work  The R32 seats should have been changed with some light racing seats. You should sell the R32 seats to me instead, so I can have them in my 4Motion  Much smarter


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, a lot of work is true, but when it`s finished im gonna get payd 
Yeah maybe they should be, because ONE seat weight`s 25,4KG. But they`re so nice, and good to sit in.
But they dont fit you 4motion Kristian, done some modification to them to fit my MK2 :laugh:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

That tank is pretty!


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Where does the BDF engine get signal for the rev counter/rpm gauge?


----------



## Turboaskli (Mar 5, 2012)

very nice project...i love it : Herz:: Thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Having smal problems firing up the car. Not sure what the trigger setup must be. 
Pretty sure im having problems whit the triggers. 
What should I set the trigger offset on (BTDC)/Ignition timing. Using Vipec V88


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

not a whole lot of room on mk2 to mount all that stuff. you gotta mount the radiator, heat exchanger for awic and oil cooler rad. it will get tight! nice project, looks like it will be a sick car once its done.


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

78 degr.BTDC is Ok / I run my vr6 24v :thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmm, somethings is really wrong in my setup for the vipec then, I sat it to 80degr BTDC just to get it started. But no sign to start. 
Got spark, and fuel, but no sign :screwy::screwy: 
Was just getting more and more angry, so now im just relaxing with a beer. 
Hoping that I think about something I forgot, so its more hope tomorrow.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

If someone got a base/startmap for vipec, and VR6 24v, could you email it to [email protected] 
Then I can check if the rest is right.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

wicked awesome.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Finally its alive


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbup: man


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

what camshaft trigger are you using ???


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Tor got his 3,5" exhaust fitted. The Vipec expert came to look at the car and help out. He drove a really old daily driven BMW E30 with a 3.2 M3 turbo engine w/ 6266 fitted: Tor, are you sure your exhaust is fitted? DAMN its loud  

Congrats. Its only the rest left :laugh: Then you can start driving this thing with your Biltema mineral oil


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

:beer: to another 24v :thumbup: 

videos when it's done please?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

M.P Its the OEM trigger sensor. 
Kristian yeah, made me laugh when he ask`d me that  But time will show if it is good enough space for it, or if the exhaust is gonna hit the rear axle. 
Yeah only the rest :banghead: 

Yeah videos when im done with the car is coming


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome thread!! This should go in the Mk2 forums! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Need a little help with some settings in the Vipec, not sure how the cam sensor is reading. 
















Need to know fast, getting closer and closer for the first test drive. And im planing to dyno it very soon


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

The problem is to get the VVT to work, have somebody got it to work with Vr6 24v and vipec? Vipec says that Audi 4.2l V8 got the same VVT, so its just to select Audi 4.2l V8 in the VVT setup, but that dont work.


----------



## adgoff21 (Sep 19, 2004)

:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Any progress with the VVT ?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

No! Found and old picture of the cam sprockets I took, and compared them to the Audi 4.2l V8 and those are the same. So wonder why those settings wont work in the Vipec. My Vipec dealer is having contact with Vipec, and they to is saying those settings should work. :screwy::screwy:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

4.2 v8 is a on/off version of vvt just like 1.8t ...vr6 24v needs to rum om pvm outputs to run dutycycle..


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Alright, but the cam sprockets is the same then? Because I have wired the VVT solenoid to the PWM output`s. But get wrong readings from the cam sensors. So think there is some settings thats wrong, thats the reason I posted all the pictures.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes teeth on the cams is the same..


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

Apparently, the ECU is getting 'unexpected' CAM triggers, thus probably it’s not set for a four sprocket CAM wheel.

Ask Neel Vasavada from Apex Speed Technology, you can ask here on the forum; http://www.apexspeedtech.com/phpbb/index.php

He sell’s those ECU’s and knows he’s stuff.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Lots of hard work in here - looks great. Any more recent photos?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Have tried a couple other settings today to, but the same all the time! Thanks for the tip MarcoVR6SC
I sent him a mail 
Yeah this weekend I hope I have time to take some new photo`s


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Some pictures
Made the pressure pipe, and mountet everything on the engine
















Fittings for the fuel, and AWIC








24L Agip 10W-60








OEM R32 gearknob








Aeromotive A1000, with catch tank, thats mountet under the car (forgot to take picture of it mountet up under)








Brakes front








Vipec V88








Missing some smal stuff for the dash








Enginebay
















And the car 
















Must adjust it up a little bit up front, must be possible to drive it


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

Pure beauty sir......fukin luv it!!!


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Those injector dynamics and using 2 Denso cushions on the bottom of each injector, thats not a good solution, leaking on cyl 1, CRAP. Tired of them already!:screwy:


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Buy the new bosch 1700cc (høy ohm) they'll never give you a headache


----------



## Ramonvr6 (Jan 6, 2011)

*nice*

opcorn:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Had holiday, so I took a 630 mile trip to visit Tor on the other side of the country. When I first saw the car, and heard it running, I understood that this build is way beyound a normal VRT. 
It sounds so nice with the 24VT engine and the whole build is so many details. Gotta love it :beer::thumbup: 

Some pics from the trip: 










Lunch :laugh: 










A mountain stod in the way, so why not drive over it  



























































Tor changing Bosch F3CS :wave:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Kristian for many nice words!  Was fun to finally meet you in real life, and talk car over some beer`s  
If everythings goes after the plan, im going to the dyno next saturday :thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Now the VVT inlet solenoid is working, but not the exhaust solenoid. If I set the exhaust target to -10, the position is still just 0. 
Runned a test on the exhaust solenoid, was making same sound like the inlet solenoid. 
Strange, but is there somebody that have got vipec and working VVT?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Tor_m said:


> Now the VVT inlet solenoid is working, but not the exhaust solenoid. If I set the exhaust target to -10, the position is still just 0.
> Runned a test on the exhaust solenoid, was making same sound like the inlet solenoid.
> Strange, but is there somebody that have got vipec and working VVT?


 ex cam can not adjust as much as the inlet cam..could that be the problem? good luck at the dyno..and if your are missing power i have an idea for you..we can take that in a pm


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Not sure, but dont think thats the problem. 
Started thinking about maybe its the solenoid, because the exhaust solenoid make much more noise than the inlet solenoid, take them out and clean them an test them. 
Yeah, just send it on pm or mail


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Hi Tor, 
How is the work with these new F3CS plugs? Any spark noise or complaints at all? 
I have the same plugs for my VRT but it's not ready yet. 
Thanks!


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

sick car mate!


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

vr-vagman said:


> Hi Tor,
> How is the work with these new F3CS plugs? Any spark noise or complaints at all?
> I have the same plugs for my VRT but it's not ready yet.
> Thanks!


 No spark noise. But have just driven the car on low boost with a bad map. 
But gonna hit the dyno on saturday.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Such a beautiful scenery.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

My 4motion controller has some bugs, so sent it back, and now a new one is on its way. 
But how is it with the rear diff without controller? Thinking about the dyno on saturday. 
Should I just take off the prop shaft maybe?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Tried the car in 2 gear in free air in the garage, the prop shaft was not moving, so think i dont need to take of the prop shaft


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Did not go so good in the dyno. Think the coil is crap, bought them from 034. So i misfiring and making almost no power. 280whp/400nm at 1.5bar. That make no sense. 
So is these coils any good, should i buy 6 new oem coils??


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Some bad movies


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

I ran the DIS 034 coils on my r32 with 034EFI, no problem at 1.5bars, but now when I change to Haltech ps2k, I have trouble with both spark and triggers.
What settings did you end up using on the cam in vipec?
I have been running without the VVT, but if you get any indication that they are usefull, maybe I should wire them in.

Stå på


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

6x oem coils from r32 and 1000+ hp 
try with new spark plugs, I have the same problem with F2CS


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

We didrnt come so far in the dyno, but the vvt helped much on 1500rpm.
M.P I tried brand new BKR7E. Is there any difference between, 2.8l VR6 coil and R32 coils??


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

Tor_m said:


> We didrnt come so far in the dyno, but the vvt helped much on 1500rpm.
> M.P I tried brand new BKR7E. Is there any difference between, 2.8l VR6 coil and R32 coils??


R32 coils are COP.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats those for the VR6 24V BDF to


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

Tor_m said:


> Thats those for the VR6 24V BDF to


ahh true, forgot about that 2.8 24v.. Not same part number but they are swapable.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Problem solved! New coil, rev limiter no problem to hit at 7000rpm.
But on the dyno the gearbox started making strange sounds, and acting strange. Jumped in 1 gear some times, and in N the wheels was going slow forward.
So today I tok the engine with gearbox out, so just to drain the oil tomorrow so I can open it to se whats the problem with it.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

NIce Rallye... bad ass project too!:thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks! 
Opened the gearbox today, I HATE that job, just splittet it. Found plastic shavings inside it.... Where that is coming from I dont know. :banghead:


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

Chewed up Speedo gear? At my job we get lots of cars that still spins the wheels in neutral when its on the lift.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

There is not a speedo gear in 02M, is just a hall sensor or something like that.
But cant figure out where it comes from, have looked in the transfer case to, was so much shavings inside the oil ducts for the transfer case.
But many bearings inside the transfer case, and gearbox is FU¤#&D, so new is on its way. So this gearbox is just laying around so I can take spare parts from.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Car is up running again. But not the 4motion system, the prop shaft doesent move..... God damn im tired of the car now!! 
And still the exhaust vvt solenoid, can the solenoid be broken? Or maybe some mechanical problem?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

take a look at your diff picture Tor..did you remember to put the bushing from the old diff over on the new one? that bushing pull the transfercase.. 

maybe a stupid question but i have to ask


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

God damn im stupid!!!! We learn something new everyday! But this sucks big time! 
Your right Michael, so the engine and everything must out, one more time! :banghead:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmm, or could I just loosen the transfercase and mount i over?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks likes its good enough to take of the transfercase, hope its enough room to get the transfercase out on the mk2.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

Tor_m said:


> And still the exhaust vvt solenoid, can the solenoid be broken? Or maybe some mechanical problem?


 Put +12V on the solenoid at idle(advancing the cam), the engine noise, afr and rpm should change. 

Mind you that the exhaust cam is only advanced at idle for emissions reasons, you won't gain any power advancing the cam at higher rpm's and/or load's.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Nothing happens, tried PWM test on the aux out, the idle is a little bit different but in the runtime value menu, position is 0. If I do it the inlet solenoid, idle change a lot, and position 52.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

You said in a previous post that the exhaust solenoid makes more noise than the inlet, maybe there's no, or not enough oil feed to the solenoid, maybe somewhere in the oil gallery it is clogged?


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Damit, how could I miss this thread:banghead: 
looks awsome, good luck with your issues, hope u figure it out. 

Hilsner fra oss på vestlandet og Bergen:beer:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, maybe it something with the oil gallery. Start thinking it something mechnical. 
Thanks Pisko! Yeah me to, the car run great with the new OEM coils. So just take the transfercase of and mount the bushing/ring.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Long time since last update now.
Did mount the bushing/ring on the transfercase, and mountet the 4motion controller. 
But the 4motion is a little bit strange, 1/2 gear, just fwd, but i 3/4/5/6, it 4wd. 
But when its jacked up on all four wheels it 4wd in 1/2 gear to.
So how is these haldex pump? It`s new oil, and filter on the diff.

And have somebody fitted floor standing pedal box in MK2, without moving the seats?


----------



## revolution_Jd3 (Jan 13, 2007)

i thought the way 4 motion worked was as soon as the front wheels lose traction then it transfers power to the back wheels.....

Somebody will quickly correct me if im wrong:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

:wave: Hi Jurgen! I think you are correct, but not 100%


----------



## revolution_Jd3 (Jan 13, 2007)

hey guy!!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Not with a 4 motion controller


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

I do not know much about the 4motion system or the controller. But is it possible that it is sensing to much power and going into a "fail safe" to protect it self?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hate-Trix said:


> I do not know much about the 4motion system or the controller. But is it possible that it is sensing to much power and going into a "fail safe" to protect it self?


This?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

No it can hold much more power then I have now. 
Think maybe this is the problem. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4730275-Found-the-problem-with-my-Haldex-it-s-the-pump.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Im thinking about buying SQS 6SP dog box kit, with sequential shifter, have anybody tried this before. Is it any good for the 02M??


----------



## rallye1.8t (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice build.

How hard is your clutch pedal? I've got the clutch masters twin disc in my rallye and its so bloody hard to press.?

I'm using the standard rallye master cylinder and 02m slave cylinder.

Thinking of changing mine to a smaller master cylinder size. To soften it up.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Its hard, but I got used to it after a while. Did you not get a better slave cylinder with your clutch?
Im using standard master cylinder to.


----------



## rallye1.8t (Sep 16, 2009)

Tor_m said:


> Its hard, but I got used to it after a while. Did you not get a better slave cylinder with your clutch?
> Im using standard master cylinder to.


In the kit I got a luk/vw one.

I'm going to look into fitting smaller master cylinder to help.
I don't like the feel.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

rallye1.8t said:


> In the kit I got a luk/vw one.
> 
> I'm going to look into fitting smaller master cylinder to help.
> I don't like the feel.


Do you use the small round 02M "cylinder" that fits right outside of the 02M housing? Connected to the slave. I have thesame fx850 and my pedal is not to hard. Tor, didnt you try my pedal?


----------



## rallye1.8t (Sep 16, 2009)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Do you use the small round 02M "cylinder" that fits right outside of the 02M housing? Connected to the slave. I have thesame fx850 and my pedal is not to hard. Tor, didnt you try my pedal?


The bleeder valve bit? I used that.


----------



## jaswan (Mar 24, 2008)

Top quality work and very nice build. 

what are the wheels by the way? 

with regards to the haldex, i was under the impression that the haldex controller only opperates the rear diff? so if the controller is either on or off the prop shaft will still get drive from the gear box, then the controller tells the rear diff to pass on the drive to the rear wheels. 

Jason.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

rallye1.8t said:


> The bleeder valve bit? I used that.


Not the bleeder, but it fits into the bleeder.
Pic number 4 om this page, you can see the part im talking about.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3189710-Yes-another-VR6-T/page14


----------



## rallye1.8t (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry tor for chatting in ya thread

I haven't fitted that silver bit., car I took bits off had plastic version but I didn't fit it.
Do I need too? Will this make my pedal not so hard?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

rallye1.8t said:


> Sorry tor for chatting in ya thread
> 
> I haven't fitted that silver bit., car I took bits off had plastic version but I didn't fit it.
> Do I need too? Will this make my pedal not so hard?


Did on mine. There is a reason why its fitted from the factory. Try it. Not sure if Tor has fitted one in his, if not do it. If you have space


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

I dont mind the chatting 
Your pedal Kristian is a little bit softer then mine.
Yeah I fitted the part next to the bleeder.

But have nobody bought the 6speed SQS gear kit for the 02M??


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

Tor_m said:


> I dont mind the chatting
> Your pedal Kristian is a little bit softer then mine.
> Yeah I fitted the part next to the bleeder.
> 
> But have nobody bought the 6speed SQS gear kit for the 02M??


soon I have one for sale  6sp boost kit / used but on top condition


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

You are one of the reasons M.P im asking if anybody has driven with them.
What was the problem you had again? Dont want to spend so much money on a gear set, and then there is just many problems with it.
And now it's not season yet, so wanna do some upgrade on the gearbox right now


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

awesome car, i really like the haldex contorler


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Soulfly_r (Nov 24, 2005)

whatssapp with this rallye guy!! 

Show us smthg!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Do somebody have a spare oil restrictor for a precision turbo? Give me a PM ASAP!


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

Tor_m said:


> Do somebody have a spare oil restrictor for a precision turbo? Give me a PM ASAP!


1.6mm / 6765  but journal bearing PT is crap :thumbdown: 
I have only problems with PT journal bearing  smoke, shaft play etc


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Tor´s is a 6766 bb not jb.

why do you need the restricor? is you loosen this there is no more warranty 

we can get it from precision if you can´t find it anywhere else Tor.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah I know about the warranty. But Precision told me them must install it. Its not a restrictor, but a locking pin for the ball bearing. 
I was unlucky with alu fittings in it, never gonna use so small alu fittings in there again.
It was leaking a little bit, i just turned it maybe 1/10 turn, and that was enough for it to brake inside the locking pin.
But maybe there is a guy here in Norway that can fix it for me, im not really sure yet


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Tor´s is a 6766 bb not jb.
> 
> why do you need the restricor? is you loosen this there is no more warranty
> 
> we can get it from precision if you can´t find it anywhere else Tor.


 high oil pressure


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Have forgotten to update this thread in a while. 
Have rentet a place to have the car now, much better than my own old garage. 
















And have bought a old Golf MK1 
















Since im just wanted to try one of these gearboxes to much, I bought one. 
Gonna give it a try since im not gonna drive drag racing with slicks. 
















Bought a set of TFSI coils to, just i case 








Fluidampr is a must


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

SQS 02M 6speed DogBox :beer: :thumbup: 
Cant wait for this thing to hit the dyno for some real Vipec tuning.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im looking forward to see some better dyno results  remember the pinout on the coils is not the same


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

If everything goes after the plan, im hitting the dyno in the end of May. 
Thanks, havent checked that on the coils yet.


----------



## EdDzZzZz (Mar 7, 2010)

:thumbup: tor_m 

i gotta say your work is amazing. don't lose faith, good work need lot of time as soon as you see the dyno numbers ur eyes will roll like  i'm looking forward seeing this project done. all the luck for a good dubber :wave:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Finally got to the dyno again. 
Since it was after work, and was late evening, we did not raise the boost. So just dyno`ed to 15psi, but then it made 454awhp, so it works for now. But gonna wait maybe a month for turning up the boost.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

454awhp @15 psi is nice numbers! And even with regular pumpgas  So far so good at low boost. How is the SQS 02M seq.shift setup? Looks so damn sweet!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFcQGWrVfJg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

seq e :thumbup:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFcQGWrVfJg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

AWESOME!
Yo ucan bet yoru buttons my next project car wont be FWD lol


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Kristian for keeping my thread updatet! :thumbup::thumbup:
The Seq shifter is great to drive with when you drive hard, so its not a daily driver setup. Are still using clutch, havent wired up the ignition cut.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Helt Rått!!
looks awsome


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

OMG... Subscribed!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nice to see it running Tor.. great numbers for 15 psi :thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, good to drive the car, have some fun with it, not just spend my time in the garage with it.
But think I got some problem with the slave cylinder to the clutch. When im droping the clutch out, the car doesent move at all.
What slave cylinder setup does people with 02M and twin/trippel disc setup use?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn!! One of the disc's on my clutch is totally finished! Need new ones, or another new clutch


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Like you said Tor, leaking slave cylinder soaks the disc's in brakefluid. That might be the reasion for the disc failure.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah pretty sure when the internal sealing in the slave cylinder leaked the disc's started tearing apart. Damn to bad in the end of this season.


----------



## Dub Toffee (Apr 17, 2011)

Lots of goodies in here  :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Where is the last video clip before winter storage ? Hehe..


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Since it's always raining on the west side of Norway, I only have this clip of the car on wet tarmac, with bad traction in 1-2 gear.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Tractionproblems.com  Pretty insane sound !


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFcQGWrVfJg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


So you've been noticed by "car memes" on facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151723873887972&set=vb.308506372538478&type=2&theater


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Cool to see people like that video, and other not since its on wet tarmac. Next spring im gonna make a new one for them on dry tarmac


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

veldig bra, Tor.
Nice to see such a great build and 24V running mk2 as I have syncro mk2 and got a swap for it. It's 24V AUE. But it will take so much time and money to make a first crank


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks KentGTiKR, bur du i Norge??
Its a nice engine to put in a MK2, and expensive it is, but worth it when you finally can drive it


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

15 psi pumpgas.... Holy mother ! Hehe..


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

God damn I want a synchro lol that video was sick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Free bump, great work. I am so jealous and your craftsmanship is beautiful. I can't wait to see that dry tarmac vid!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

great build:thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!
What engine mounts do people recomend for these high powered mk2 vr6?? Need some new ones.


----------



## imhighonboost (Apr 22, 2011)

this thing is absolutely insane, props for the great build!:beer:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Finally found some motivation to start on the car again!
Does anybody have a pinout for the 02M speed sensor, should I give it 12v or 5v?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

This is how it looks today


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Gave the Rallye a good wash, and some wax yesterday, so it is ready for some show and shine 




And today in the nice weather a was on a smal event with it


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

So..
You got some miles on the car now. Its all good so far ?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, have driven around 40-50gallons now (150-200liters) and still going strong. So gonna hit the dyno now


----------



## joshaweh (Jul 19, 2006)

I want/need this car


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

Feed me with video!


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Tor_m said:


> This is how it looks today



Sorry to quote the whole post it wouldn't let me quote the one picture.

I wanted to know what master cylinder bore sizes you went with on the brake masters and did the wider brake pedal pad come with the tilton pedals. I'm using a tilton brake and clutch setup with a modified dbw gas pedal but my brake pedal is skinny like the clutch pedal.


Amazing build btw


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody! 
The master in the hydraulic brake is 0.625. And the wider brake pedal is standar on the tilton box


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Tor_m said:


> Thanks everybody!
> The master in the hydraulic brake is 0.625. And the wider brake pedal is standar on the tilton box


Hmm. I guess because I only bought their brake/clutch pedal setup it came with two skinny ones. Awesome build man


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

New dyno numbers Tor ?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Was on the dyno today! These number are on pump [email protected]


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Very nice Tor.
580whp @23psi and regular pumpgas. Should be a absolute monster in a mk2 4motion 
02M dogbox is still being nice i asume 

:beer: :beer:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

The cars feel strong and fast now!
Yeah 02M dogbox should be fine with this power amount!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

So... clutch change after FX850 slipping and weak disc hubs ??


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice work Tor. May I ask what modifications you have done to the 02M box, besides the obvious diff, and probably the shift forks?

Have you done any external strengthening of the case?

Are you using the 02M transmission mount that bolts to the subframe, how is it holding up? I know Kristian broke his and had to mount it on the chassis instead


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

My 02M is boltet to the subframe, and still is fine. 
My 02M is a dogbox from SQS, with peloquin diff and stronger shift forks, no external mods.

Yeah really good FX850 


New twin platet sachs is ordered:banghead:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Mounted the new Sachs Twin plate clutch. Then the gearbox broke


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

Daaamn!:sly:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

So...
Get a new "old version" 02M housing and ship it to SQS/Petr for a rebuild ? 
You are so unlucky Tor. But with your motivasion anything is doable


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

I think you should consider using a 02Q, it has a stronger casing than the 02M. You should be able to reuse your existing gears and diff in the 02Q


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Was that launching the car/ revving it up and dropping the clutch on a take off?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

It was while driving on the track! But new 4speed dogbox is in house, built by VR6-GT42RS :thumbup:
This winter im gonna upgrade the injectors, fuel cell with aeromotive eliminator pump inside, and gonna fill the tank with E85, then hit the dyno again


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

Please post pics of the work.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Im still offshore, and have just received the gearbox, and injectors, in january/february its gonna happen much with this car! So you must guys must wait for some pictures of the progress, im just ordering parts now. Maybe I must cut out the spare wheel tire place in the back, and just weld in one plate, dont wanna do it in a rallye, but its my car, so I do what I must to make the fuel cell fit where the standard tank is, dont want it inside the cabin


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

A word of advice! Don't cut out the spare wheel well. It's welded together with
the rear crossmember that holds your rear subrame/diff. Why do you need a fuelcell 
anyway? Love the car!


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

im planing mounting one of these http://aeromotiveinc.com/products-p.../fuel-tanks/15g-eliminator-stealth-fuel-cell/
Big fuel pump inside the tank, with baffle system, and I dont want it inside the care, if I mount it inside the car then I must build a fluidtight wall around the tank. Dont like that solution.
So maybe I just must do the solution I have been thinking about, just mount it like it is now, then the tank will stick a little bit underneat the rear fender, but its a race car


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

Tor_m said:


> My 02M is boltet to the subframe, and still is fine.
> My 02M is a dogbox from SQS, with peloquin diff and stronger shift forks, no external mods.
> 
> Yeah really good FX850
> ...


what was the problem with the clutch


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Have done some changes this winter on the fuel system! Bosch 1700cc injectors, fuel cell with Aeromotive Eliminator fuel pump inside, new BTR, and filled the tank with E85.
Here is a video from the dyno.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Stort grattis!

Congratulations!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Sick!


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

The weather is starting to get really nice here in Norway now! So im posting a picture to show how the weather is

29 days till next car event im going to, cant wait to test out the car on the track


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Was on a track day event in May, and my injectors did **** up pretty much! So that ended up with a meltet exhaust wheel on the turbo. 
So im just thinking about getting a newer GEN2 Precision turbo, im thinking 6466, but the new 6870 is tempting, but it make way more power than im aiming for, but it spools like a 6766 like i had on the VR6, and that felt pretty good.


----------



## lxnadeau (May 8, 2011)

Do it!!


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Im going for the 6466 wihh T4 1.15AR 
Here is a small video with the [email protected], with the 4speed gearbox


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

The 6466 is the one I'll probably do.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

I`ll think thats a pretty perfect turbo selection on a VR6, it produce much power, and will spool up pretty fast. Will order it next week, so it will arrive before i come home from work


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Divided, or?


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes divided, becasuse my exhaust manifold is divided. Think im gonna reuse the exhaust housing from my 6766, 1.15AR


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Go to Germany and get this thing TűV aproved  How cool would that have been. Send them an application at least :thumbup::thumbup:
Gen 2 6466 is thumb up


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

you'll like the 6466

love mine :thumbup:


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

This is sweet! More pics!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

24vGTiVR6 you got the gen2 to? I see you got a smaler exhaust house ar.81. Have you measured your backpressure? Just curious.
Im home from work next week, and the turbo should be in the mailbox by then :laugh:


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome build


----------



## Andy-K (Jul 21, 2015)

Sick build ! 
Very nice setup and awesome you've done it all around.

Is Clutchmaster just not good or ? i have a Rallye my self, and it has a new clutchmaster twin plate in it, hasent been driven yet though. (im on AGU 20vt build though)
And how did you get the haldex controller to Work ? I thought it needed the canbus wires to Work. Mine has the SQS "manuel" controller. But would be Nice to be able to control it from the driver seat 

but awesome, hope to read alot more in your super thread.

Best regards from Denmark


----------

